# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] مهارات إدارة الوقت

## saladino

[frame="1 80"]*

طبعا قد يكون الموضوع لايهم العديد من الناس ولكنة فى ذات الوقت يهم المتخصصين 

سنطرح بعض النقاط فى مهارات إدارة الوقت



أهمية الوقت

إن الوقت هو عمر الإنسان وحياته كلها. 
العمر محدد ولا يمكن زيادته بحال من الأحوال ”مورد شديد الندرة“ . 
مورد غير قابل للتخزين ” اللحظة التي لا استغلها تفني“ . 
مورد غير قابل للبدل أو التعويض . 
يحاسب عليه المرء مرتان ” عمره ثم شبابه“ . 
حقائق عن الوقت 
(نتائج بحث موسع تم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية) 

20% فقط من وقت أي موظف تستغل في أعمال مهمة مرتبطة مباشرة بمهام الوظيفة وأهداف المؤسسة. 

يقضي الموظف في المتوسط ساعتان في القراءة. 
يقضي الموظف في المتوسط 40 دقيقة للوصول من و إلى مكان العمل. 
يقضي الموظف في المتوسط 45 دقيقة في البحث عن أوراق أو متعلقات خاصة بالعمل. 
يقضي الموظف الذي يعمل في مكتب يتسم بالفوضى 90 دقيقة في البحث عن أغراض مفقودة. 
يتعرض الموظف العادي كل 10 دقائق لمقاطعة (محادثة عادية أو تليفونية...). 
يقضي الموظف العادي 40 دقيقة في تحديد بأي المهام يبدأ. 
يقضي الشخص العادي في المتوسط 28 ساعة أسبوعيا أمام التليفزيون. 
الوصول المتأخر لمكان العمل 15 دقيقة يؤدي إلى ارتباك اليوم وضياع مالا يقل عن 90 دقيقة (أخري). 


ويمكن إضافة هذه المعلومات لتساعدنا في فهم عملية إدارة الوقت 
ساعة واحدة من التخطيط توفر 10 ساعات من التنفيذ. 
الشخص المتوتر يحتاج ضعف الوقت لإنجاز نفس المهمة التي يقوم بها الشخص العادي. 
اكتساب عادة جديدة يستغرق في المتوسط 15 يوما من المواظبة. 
أي مشروع يميل إلى استغراق الوقت المخصص له، فإذا خصصنا لمجموعة من الأفراد ساعتين لإنجاز مهمة معينة، وخصصنا لمجموعة أخري من الأفراد 4 ساعات لإنجاز نفس المهمة، نجد أن كلا المجموعتان تنتهي في حدود الوقت المحدد لها. 
إدارة الوقت لا تعني أداء الأعمال بشكل أكثر سرعة، بقدر ما تعني أداء الأعمال الصحيحة التي تخدم أهدافنا وبشكل فعال. 

فوائد الإدارة الجيدة للوقت

إنجاز أهدافك وأحلامك الشخصية. 
التخفيف من الضغوط سواء في العمل و ضغوط الحياة . 
تحسين نوعية العمل. 
تحسين نوعية الحياة غير العملية. 
قضاء وقت أكبر مع العائلة أو في الترفيه والراحة. 
قضاء وقت أكبر في التطوير الذاتي. 
تحقيق نتائج أفضل في العمل. 
زيادة سرعة إنجاز العمل. 
تقليل عدد الأخطاء الممكن ارتكابها. 
تعزيز الراحة في العمل. 
تحسين إنتاجيتك بشكل عام. 
زيادة الدخل. 
لماذا يضيع الناس أوقاتهم؟
لا يدركون أهمية الوقت . 
ليس لهم أهداف أو خطط واضحة . 
يستمتعون بالعمل تحت ضغط . 
سلوكيات ومعتقدات تؤدي إلي ضياع الوقت . 
عدم المعرفة بأدوات و أساليب تنظيم الوقت . 
سلوكيات و معتقدات تؤدي إلي ضياع الوقت

1- لا يوجد لدي وقت للتنظيم

يحكى أن حطاباً كان يجتهد في قطع شجرة في الغابة ولكن فأسه لم يكن حاداً إذ أنه لم يشحذه من قبل، مر عليه شخص ما فرآه على تلك الحالة، وقال له: لماذا لا تشحذ فأسك؟ قال الحطاب وهو منهمك في عمله: ألا ترى أنني مشغول في عملي؟! 
من يقول بأنه مشغول ولا وقت لديه لتنظيم وقته فهذا شأنه كشأن الحطاب في القصة! إن شحذ الفأس سيساعده على قطع الشجرة بسرعة وسيساعده أيضاً على بذل مجهود أقل في قطع الشجرة وكذلك سيتيح له الانتقال لشجرة أخرى، وكذلك تنظيم الوقت، يساعدك على إتمام أعمالك بشكل أسرع وبمجهود أقل وسيتيح لك اغتنام فرص لم تكن تخطر على بالك لأنك مشغول بعملك. 
وهذه معادلة بسيطة، إننا علينا أن نجهز الأرض قبل زراعتها، ونجهز أدواتنا قبل الشروع في عمل ما وكذلك الوقت، علينا أن نخطط لكيفية قضائه في ساعات اليوم. 

2- المشاريع الكبيرة فقط تحتاج للتنظيم

في إحصائيات كثيرة نجد أن أمور صغيرة تهدر الساعات سنوية، فلو قلنا مثلاً أنك تقضي 10 دقائق في طريقك من البيت وإلى العمل وكذلك من العمل إلى البيت، أي أنك تقضي 20 دقيقة يومياً تتنقل بين البيت ومقر العمل، ولنفرض أن عدد أيام العمل في الأسبوع 5 أيام أسبوعياً. 

(الوقت المهدر) 5 أيام × 20 دقيقة = 100 دقيقة أسبوعياً / 100 دقيقة أسبوعياً × 53 أسبوعاً = 5300 دقيقة = 88 ساعة تقريباً. 

لو قمت باستغلال هذه العشر دقائق يومياً في شيء مفيد لاستفدت من 88 ساعة تظن أنت أنها وقت ضائع أو مهدر، كيف تستغل هذه الدقائق العشر؟ بإمكانك الاستماع لأشرطة تعليمية، أو حتى تنظم وقتك ذهنياً حسب أولوياتك المخطط لها من قبل، أو تجعل هذا الوقت مورداً للأفكار الإبداعية المتجددة . 

يتبــع*[/frame]

----------


## saladino

[frame="1 80"]*3- الآخرين لا يسمحون لي بتنظيم الوقت
من السهل إلقاء اللائمة على الآخرين أو على الظروف، لكنك المسؤول الوحيد عن وقتك، أنت الذي تسمح للآخرين بأن يجعلوك أداة لإنهاء أعمالهم. 

أعتذر للآخرين بلباقة وحزم، وابدأ في تنظيم وقتك حسب أولوياتك وستجد النتيجة الباهرة. 
وإن لم تخطط لنفسك وترسم الأهداف لنفسك وتنظم وقتك فسيفعل الآخرون لك هذا من أجل إنهاء أعمالهم بك!! أي تصبح أداة بأيديهم. 

4- كتابة الأهداف والتخطيط مضيعة للوقت

افرض أنك ذاهب لرحلة ما تستغرق أياماً، ماذا ستفعل؟ الشيء الطبيعي أن تخطط لرحلتك وتجهز أدواتك وملابسك وربما بعض الكتب وأدوات الترفيه قبل موعد الرحلة بوقت كافي، والحياة رحلة لكنها رحلة طويلة تحتاج منا إلى تخطيط وإعداد مستمرين لمواجهة العقبات وتحقيق الإنجازات. 

ولتعلم أن كل ساعة تقضيها في التخطيط توفر عليك ما بين الساعتين إلى أربع ساعات من وقت التنفيذ، فما رأيك؟ تصور أنك تخطط كل يوم لمدة ساعة والتوفير المحصل من هذه الساعة يساوي ساعتين، أي أنك تحل على 730 ساعة تستطيع استغلالها في أمور أخرى كالترفيه أو الاهتمام بالعائلة أو التطوير الذاتي.


5- لا أحتاج لكتابة أهدافي أو التخطيط على الورق، فأنا أعرف ماذا علي أن أعمل.

لا توجد ذاكرة كاملة أبداً وبهذه القناعة ستنسى بكل تأكيد بعض التفاصيل الضرورية والأعمال المهمة والمواعيد كذلك، عليك أن تدون أفكارك وأهدافك وتنظم وقتك على الورق أو على حاسب المهم أن تكتب، وبهذا ستكسب عدة أمور: 

أولاً: لن يكون هناك عذر اسمه نسيت! لا مجال للنسيان إذا كان كل شيء مدون إلا إذا نسيت المفكرة نفسها أو الحاسب!! 

ثانياً: ستسهل على نفسك أداء المهمات وبتركيز أكبر لأن عقلك ترك جميع ما عليه أن يتذكره في ورقة أو في الحاسب والآن هو على استعداد لأني يركز على أداء مهمة واحدة وبكل فعالية.


6- حياتي سلسلة من الأزمات المتتالية، كيف أنظم وقتي؟!
تنظيم الوقت يساعدك على التخفيف من هذه الأزمات وفوق ذلك يساعدك على الاستعداد لها وتوقعها فتخف بذلك الأزمات وتنحصر في زاوية ضيقة، نحن لا نقول بأن تنظيم الوقت سينهي جميع الأزمات، بل سيساعد على تقليصها بشكل كبير. 

سلوكيات و معتقدات تؤدي إلي توفير الوقت

تحديد الهدف . 
التخطيط. 
احتفظ دائما بقائمة المهام To-do List . 
التحضير للغد . 
استخدام أدوات تنظيم الوقت . 
انشر ثقافة إدارة الوقت . 
عدم الاحتفاظ بمهام معقدة ( تقسيم المهام إلي مهام فرعية) . 
لا تحتفظ بالمهام الثقيلة علي نفسك (انته منها فورا). 
لا تكن مثاليا . 
رتب أغراضك . 
الاتصال الفعال ( التأكد من وصول الرسالة كما تعنيها). 
لا تتأخر في الوصول لمكان العمل . 
التحضير للمهام المتكررة Check List . 
تجميع المهام المتشابهة . 
ارتدِ ساعة (راقب الوقت في أي مهمة تقوم بها). 
تأريخ المهام (حدد لنفسك تاريخا أو زمنا للانتهاء من أي مهمة) . 
المساومة في تحديد المواعيد . 
لا تحتفظ بمهام ناقصة ( انته من كل مهمة بدأتها) . 
لا تهمل كلمة ” شكرا“ . 
لا تقدم خدمات لا تجيدها . 
تعلم القراءة السريعة . 
استغلال وقت السيارة – الانتقال - السفر . 
لا تحتفظ بمقاعد مريحة في مكتبك . 
علق لافتة مشغول إنهاء المهام المحتاجة للتركيز . 
استخدم التليفون بفاعلية . 
تنمية مهارات التفويض . 
اعرف نفسك ودورات أدائك اليومي ذهنيا و بدنيا* [line]

*منقول .. المصدر :- دكتور مهندس/ إبراهيم الغنام . مستشار تطوير المشروعات*[/frame]

----------


## رانيا عمر

ادارة الوقت  Time Management
موضوع جميل جدا و بتعقد عنه ندوات و مناقشات كثيرة
و من من لا يريد ان ينظم و قته و يديره بالشكل الصحيح 
اشكرك صلادينو علي الموضوع و علي الاستفادة منه

----------


## saladino

*شكرا رانيا على الاضافة والتواصل الطيب*

----------


## amak_77

شكرا يا باشا على الموضوع
و حسابك غن التوقيت و مدى ضياعه رائع
و لو شفت موظفين الحكومة تشوف انهم بالضبط بيشاغلوا ساعة من خمس ساعات
ميعادهم من 9  ل 2
بييجوا الساعه 10 و يفطروا للساعة 11.30
و و يشربوا الشاي ل 12
و ممكن يشتغلوا من  12 ل 1 بس
و من واحدة ل 2 يصلوا الضهر و يجهزوا للمرواح
يعني الحكايه خربانه هالص
بس موضوعك رائع و لو عملنا به فعلا هنوفر على نفسنا عمر ضائع

----------


## روح المسلمه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك أخي لموضوعك الرائع والهام
وفعلا إداره الوقت شيء مهم جدا وتسبب في تقدم كبير جدا وإن الإنسان يقدر يعمل الأشياء المفيده بشكل صحيح وفي وقت منظبط

----------


## saladino

*شكرا اماك على التعليق والاضافة

روح مسلمة 
مشكورة على التواصل الطيب*

----------


## مهرة عربية

موضوع رائع يا صلادينو
تسلم ايديك
يستحق القراءة بتأنى
وفعلا الوقت كالسيف 
نرجو من الله ان نكون من الذين يحسنون استغلال الوقت
(فخير الناس من طال عمره وحسن عمله)

----------


## saladino

*اهلا مهرة عربية
شكرا للاضافة الجميلة*

----------


## kalaseel

بصراحة كان نفسي اقرأ الموضوع بس
طلعت رسالة بتقول
السيرفر مزدحم حالياً . الرجاء المحاولة لاحقاً

----------


## نانيس

موضوع رائع حقا ومفيد في الحياة عامة 
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل.

----------


## saladino

شكرا لكم جميعا 
على التواصل والتعليق الطيب
بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الكريم صلادينو 
شكرا لك على موضوعك القيم المفيد 
دمت بكل خير

----------


## سابرينا

*موضوع مهم جدا وياريت كل منا يقوم بالتقسيم الجيد للوقت

فكثيرا منه يضيع فى العمل ويكون على حساب الهواية والراحة

لكن الاتتفق معى ان البند  4 و5 بينهما تناقض

ولتسمح لى بتوضيح هذه النقاط وما المقصود منها 





			
				استخدم التليفون بفاعلية . 
تنمية مهارات التفويض .
			
		

*

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## saladino

شكرا لكم على التعليقات
 ولى عودة

----------


## قلب مصر

الف شكر يا صلادينو على الموضوع الجميل  :f:

----------


## sawahsoft

موضوع جميل 

جزاك الله خير

----------


## alaalden

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع 
وشكراً

----------


## fares_elahlaaam

موضوع ممتاز جدا اخي صلادينو 
والمفروض الجميع يستفيد منه 
لان ادارة الوقت لآي انسان مهما كانت وظيفته او نوع عمله حتي لربة المنزل الام والزوجة 
ولكن الكيفية تختلف كلا حسب نوع العمل والمجهود المبذول 
اتمني ان يستفيد الجميع من موضوعك الرائع 
شكرا علي مجهودك

----------


## سوما

موضوع مهم جداااا صلادينو....
شكرا لك على توضيح النقاط المهمة دى فى المنتدى..

----------


## saladino

شكرا لكم جميعا على التواصل والمداخلات

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
شكراً لك صلادينو 
مجهود جميل وشرح رائع وموضوع فعلا  مهم جدا

----------


## saladino

*اخوانى واخواتى الكرام
شكرا لكم على التعليقات
مروركم الاروع والاجمل*

----------


## kimdo

موضوع متميز جدااااااااااااااااااا وأحب ان أضيف اليه جزء بسيط

----------


## kimdo

أنواع الوقت : 
 أن الوقت في حياتنا نوعان هما :
   1.  يصعب تنظيمه                 2.      يمكن تنظيمه 

النوع الأول : وقت يصعب تنظيمه أو إدارته أو الاستفادة منه في غير ما خصص له . 
           وهو الوقت الذي نقضيه في حاجتنا الأساسية ، مثل النوع والأكل والراحة والعلاقات الأسرية والاجتماعية المهمة . وهو وقت لا يمكن أن نستفيد منه كثيراً في غير ما خصص له وهو على درجة من الأهمية لحفظ توازننا في الحياة . 

النوع الثاني : وقت يمكن تنظيمه وإدارته .
           وهو الوقت الذي نخصصه للعمل ، ولحياتنا الخاصة ، وفي هذا النوع بالذات من الوقت يمكن التحدي الكبير الذي يواجهنا . هل نستطيع الاستفادة من هذا الوقت ؟ هل نستطيع استغلاله الاستغلال الأمثل ؟  
أنواع الوقت الذي يمكن تنظيمه (وقت الذروة ، وقت الخمول) أن الوقت الذي يمكن تنظيمه يتكون أيضاً من نوعين هما :
النوع الأول : وقت ونحن في كامل نشاطنا وحضورنا الذهني (وقت الذروة).
والنوع الثاني : وقت ونحن في أقل حالات تركيزنا وحضورنا الذهني (وقت الخمول) .
   وإذا ما أردنا أن ننظم وقتنا فإنه يجب علينا أن نبحث عن الوقت الذي يمكن تنظيمه ثم نتعرف على الجزء الذي نكون فيه في كامل نشاطنا (وقت الذروة) ونستغله باعتباره وقت الإنتاج والعطاء والعمل الجاد بالنسبة لنا .

----------


## اسكندرانى

للرفع

----------

